# Where can i find Tyco track assembly instructions?



## trainman1963 (Jul 4, 2013)

i one of the Tyco criss cross loop sets but i cant find my instructions anywhere and there are a lot of pieces to it and i cant figure it out. anyone have the instructions or know where i can find them? i tried mattells site but found nothing. thanks


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Anything here? http://slotcarcentral.com/drupal-5/catalog-ref


----------

